# If Operas Were Advertised Like Movies



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

AIDA : The Memphis Betrayal . Poster Tag Line : His Woman, His Country, His Life !

Billy Budd : Master And Commander 2 . The Sailor's Fate . PTL: Death Waits Upon The Waves .

Carmen : The Faded Flower Of Fate : PTL : Sometimes The Bull Wins !

Don Giovanni : Giovanni, Zerlina, Masetto, Elvira, Anna, And Ottavio Explore The Catalogue Of Love .

Elektra : So My Brother's An Axe Murderer . PTL: Revenge Served Cold !

Faust : The Damned . PTL: Because Good Is Dumb !

The Great Gatsby : Under The Red, White And Blue. PTL: An All-American Success Story Based On The Novel
By F. Scott Fitzgerald .

Les Huguenots : The Massacre . PTL: A Story Too Big To Fit On A Poster .

Intermezzo : A Conductor's Wife . PTL: A Sex Comedy On Skis .

Jenufa : The River's Edge . PTL. A Daughter, Her Stepmother And A Family Tragedy .

Khovanshchina : Episode 2 . Revenge Of The Romanovs . PTL: An Emperor Rises To Power .

Lohengrin : The Swan Who Loved Me. PTL: The Original Man With No Name.

The Nose . The Schnozz . PTL: Nothing Runs Like A Nose !

Orfeo & Euridice : The Descent . PTL: Music Can Heal Your Soul, But Can It Bring You Back ?

Le Prophete : The Girl, The Priest, The Innkeeper And His Mother . PTL: The Conspiracy Is Real, The Fuse Is lit !

A Quiet Place : Trouble In Tahiti 2 : Junior's Revenge . PTL: A Family Comedy About Sex, Death, and Madness .

Der Rosenkavalier : Scenes From The Class Struggle In Vienna . PTL: He Came To Wive Wealthily. 
A Comedy By The Team That Brought You Elektra .

Courtesy of blogger Paul Pelkonen of Superconductor .


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

_This summer! Experience Mozart like you never have before.

Don Giovanni: 3D!_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ALL promo text would begin with: "IN A WORLD...."


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

^^

lol...that's pretty funny,...if I knew more about opera I could make some up.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

kv466 said:


> _This summer! Experience Mozart like you never have before.
> 
> Don Giovanni: 3D!_


LMFAO! :tiphat:


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

As for Don Giovanni I'd always thought of


> Don Giovanni. Its the classic story of boy meets girl. Boy tries to rape girl. Boy kills girl's father. Girl's father comes back to life as a stone statue built in his honor. Stone Statue condems Don Giovanni to hell.


 as being quite catchy.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

LULU or how to earn your life differently

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Don Giovanni comes from Tirso de Molina's Burlador de Sevilla.
Afterwards, the same story was written by many other authors like Molière
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tirso_de_Molina
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molière

I read all of them.

Martin


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, I'll prefer living in the past centuries when the movies did not exist yet and imagine that instead of the movie theaters there were opera hauses. Only in Venice there were maybe 16. Simply fantastic.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

*Das Rheingold*
_One does not simply walk into Niebelheim_​


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

slowjazz said:


> Well, I'll prefer living in the past centuries when the movies did not exist yet and imagine that instead of the movie theaters there were opera hauses. Only in Venice there were maybe 16. Simply fantastic.


Are you sure you'd have a chance to get into one? Chances are high you'd spend most of your life walking behind a plough. And I don't mean just you, but any individual. The idea that life was "so much better" in the past centuries is completely unrealistic.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been trying to work one out for "Le Grand Macabre" but it seems impossible.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Ring Cycle. The Lord of the Rings : The extended original edition. Tagline : Now with much more screaming and no wizards.


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Are you sure you'd have a chance to get into one? Chances are high you'd spend most of your life walking behind a plough. And I don't mean just you, but any individual. The idea that life was "so much better" in the past centuries is completely unrealistic.


Oh, but have I said that life was better in past? I only consider the musical life, you know, the world of opera was much richer in the past, and also in small towns not only in big cities. There is many literature about this.


----------

